# caozada



## tony jimenez

cual e o significado de caozada?
obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Nunca tinha ouvido essa palavra. Um grupo de cães?


----------



## Alentugano

tony jimenez said:


> cual e o significado de caozada?
> obrigado



A palavra em questão deve ser *canzoada:* 
1.Ajuntamento de cães; cainçada,  cainçalha, cainça, canzoeira. 
2.Fig. Grupo de  indivíduos velhacos.
(fonte: dicionário Aurélio)


----------



## tony jimenez

aqui o contexto de "caozada"
... grande verdade. uma "caozada" ou mesmo um gatada, so seriam como fornecimento aos espectadores de tempos auriculares.

uma cançao de revelaçao samba de arere o simpatico

a "caozada" e simpatia ja ta virando epidemia
eu falei uma eu to bolado e novamente vou parar

tamben en la cançao diz:
simpatia comedia e vacilaçao
o simpatico, para formar "caô"



caô e caozada que significa obrigado


----------



## Odinh

Para mim isso não faz o menor sentido.


----------



## MOC

Tentei pesquisar no google e encontro muitas páginas em que são utilizadas essas duas palavras, sempre em texto que aparenta ser de linguagem coloquial, e sempre em português do Brasil. Tentei procurar uma definição porque não conheço as palavras mas não encontrei.

Será gíria regional?

Convém também voltar a alterar a palavra do tópico senão pode levar a enganos.


----------



## Vanda

_A caozada, a simpatia, ta virando epidemia._

Ah, agora tenho uma idéia de por onde começar.  Faz parte da letra desta música do grupo Revelação. Alguém se habilita? 

Edit.: Acho que achei (pra ficar bem redundante):
caô = Parece que vem do inglês K.O. (Knockdown), nocaute para referir-se a uma atitude radical ou fora de propósito, que levaria a um nocaute.


----------



## Odinh

Ah, 'caô'! Eu estava associando a palavra a cão... 'Caô' é uma gíria carioca, quer dizer mentira, falsidade etc. 'Caôzada' portanto é uma grande mentira.


----------



## MOC

Sem poder garantir que isto seja a resposta encontrei uma página em que tinha "caozada (enrolação)". Se isto for verdade pode ser que "formar caô" seja enrolar (em sentido figurado usado no Brasil). 

Pode ser? Como já disse, nunca ouvi a palavra antes mas agora fiquei intrigado.


----------



## MOC

Já vi que comentei tarde, mas pelo menos agora estou esclarecido. Nem andava muito longe.


----------



## Vanda

E tem várias letras de músicas falando de político caô, dar um _caô numa menina_ = dar uma cantada, e por aí afora. Gíria carioca!


----------



## lolys

Caô é uma gíria carioca (pra variar nós estamos sempre inventando palavras pra complicar a vida das pessoas...) que siginifica mentira e se pronuncia "káô".

Ex:

Marcelo é um maior caozeiro (mentiroso), sempre diz que fica com todas as meninas...

- Você sabia que meu irmão ganhou na loto?
- Caô! (Mentira...)

Me irrita quando o João se atrasa e fica com essa coazada (papo-furado) pra cima de mim!

Dar um caô (também se usa meter um caô) numa menina além de dar uma cantanda normal significa uma cantada cheia de papo-furado, o cara vai fazer de tudo pra conquistar a garota inclusive mentir.


----------



## tony jimenez

obrigadisimo a tudos eu tenia uma gran duda


----------

